# System requirements for microsoft flight simulator



## chengeto (Apr 20, 2009)

Guys l would like to know if Microsoft flight simulator will work nicely on my computer without a lot of errors. 

My computer is a gateway m-2625u with the following specifications: 

AMD Turion™ X2 Mobile RM-72 Dual-Core Processor
2.1 GHz | 512 KB X2 L2 cache and 4gb memory


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What version of Flight Sim?

For Flight Simulator 2004:

CPU
Minimum: Pentium II or Athlon equivalent *(you pass)*

CPU Speed
Minimum: 450 MHz *(you pass)*

System RAM
Minimum: 64 MB for Win 98/ME, 128 MB for Win 2000/XP *(you pass)*

Operating System
Minimum: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP (95 & NT not supported) *(you pass)*

Video Card
Minimum: 8 MB 3D Video Card *(What is your video card? You most likely pass)*

DirectX Version
Minimum: 7.0 *(you pass)*

Free Disk Space
Minimum: 1.8 GB *(only you know how much space you have)*

------------------
For Flight Simulator X

CPU
Minimum: Pentium III/Athlon or better *(you pass)*

CPU Speed
Minimum: 1 GHz *(you pass)*

System RAM
Minimum: 256 MB for Windows XP, 512 MB for Windows Vista *(you pass)*

Operating System
Minimum: Windows XP *(you pass)*

Video Card
Minimum: 32 MB 100% DirectX 9.0c video card with Pixel Shader 2.0 *(What is your video card? You most likely pass)*

Free Disk Space
Minimum: 14 GB *(only you know how much space you have)*


So there, hope it helped.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Also if it is any older version than 2004, you will run it no matter what.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Isn't this games required specs right up there with Crysis? My computer would grow a hand and slap me if I tried to run it.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Not at all, my old PC with a Geforce 6200 can run all the games perfectly.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah and my video card is a little bit better than that, just a little bit.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

No your system is better than his, you can run it better. Crysis should even run okay with that laptop


----------



## chengeto (Apr 20, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> What version of Flight Sim?
> 
> For Flight Simulator 2004:
> 
> ...


My video card is ATI Radeon™ HD 3200 graphics
Up to 1408 MB of HyperMemory™ 

I got 35.7Gb of free space. 

The problem is some guys have been telling me that for Microsoft flight simulator x for it to work perfectly l need a faster processor and 8gb of ram


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

no no, as I said, I tested it on my old system and I meet the minimum and recommended specs and it runs fine.

Your graphics card is fine for the game.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

8 gbs of ram is a joke most games only use around 750mb of ram at most

like 5niper wolf said you'll be able to run Flight similator X but probably at low or medium graphics quality


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Noooooo how many times do I have to say, * I meet and exceed the RECOMMENDED requirements* in FS2004 and exceed the minimum requirements in FSX so MAX with FS2004 and med-max with FSX.

I mean sure I have 12 GB of ram with THIS computer, but it only really shows with games like Supreme Commander or when running 60 programs in the backround


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an Intel graphics controller, 1.25 GB RAM, and a 3.00 GHZ CPU, and FS 2004 runs well.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the worst computer in the world and i run it just about 
Look at the "My System" tab on the left.
<<<<<


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

A 500GB hard drive is pretty large.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Not as bad as my third computer, 256 MB of RAM, 80 GB HD and a Geforce 2 MX.

@Jason09 - look at MY hard drive, I got 2,000 GB of space.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess because I'm using XP Vista is newer and different.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Lol is this a compitition for whos hard-drive is the biggest?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Sure why not. I beat 80% of all of TSF anyway, I've only seen 2 or 3 people with the same or larger hard drive(s) than me. (on TSF)


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

No, it's not a competition, because we're _trying to help the OP answer a question_. Let's wait for the OP to post back, then continue with that, shall we?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

can you post your dxdiag chengeto?

start menu
type "dxdiag"

save it as a notepad file and post it here as an attachment


----------

